# Take Action to Prevent a Ban on Firearm Hunting in Federal Forest Lands in MI



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Fritz for that link
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> Petition Senator has going - please sign.
> 
> http://www.senate.michigan.gov/gop/senators/moolenaar.asp?District=36


It killed me to do so, but I signed the senators petition (had already written a letter). Cant wait for the flood of republican propaganda to start flowing into the mail box. 

And before anyone thinks of arguing politics. I hate democratic propaganda equally as much.


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

I submitted a response, I wish I could have made it to a meeting.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

RecurveRx said:


> It killed me to do so, but I signed the senators petition (had already written a letter). Cant wait for the flood of republican propaganda to start flowing into the mail box.
> 
> And before anyone thinks of arguing politics. I hate democratic propaganda equally as much.


????? Where does any propaganda, Republican or Democratic enter into signing a petition fighting the proposal? Who cares who started the petition? The important factor is that someone took the inititive to do so.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Buddwiser said:


> ????? Where does any propaganda, Republican or Democratic enter into signing a petition fighting the proposal? Who cares who started the petition? The important factor is that someone took the inititive to do so.


I think the point is, by signing the petition, you're submitting your personal information to a Republican. Sure, they'll add you to the petition, but they're also adding your information to their mailing list. You might be a lifelong Dem, but if you signed this petition, I guarantee you'll start receiving RNC fliers in the mail.

It wasn't meant as a slam on Republicans -- Dems do the same.

In fact, I think data mining is about the only function of online petitions. Just like the USFS looks at 1000 form letters as one letter, they probably see 1000 signatures on one petition as one opinion. Call me a cynic.

KW


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Bingo!

I have never given my name and addy to a politician and never heard from them again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

k9wernet said:


> I think the point is, by signing the petition, you're submitting your personal information to a Republican. Sure, they'll add you to the petition, but they're also adding your information to their mailing list. You might be a lifelong Dem, but if you signed this petition, I guarantee you'll start receiving RNC fliers in the mail.
> 
> It wasn't meant as a slam on Republicans -- Dems do the same.
> 
> ...


All that may be true, but thats why trash cans were invented. Just toss the stuff.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Buddwiser said:


> All that may be true, but thats why trash cans were invented. Just toss the stuff.


And sleep well knowing all the trees that had to be cut down to print that stuff on.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

*Headlines From The Outdoors*










http://www.michiganoutofdoors.com/n...-manistee_still_in_limbo_sportsmen_stepped_up

*While Huron-Manistee Still in Limbo, Sportsmen Stepped Up*

Share March 28th, 2011 by MUCC Staff. In looking back at the recent opportunity for public input on the potential ban of firearm hunting and snowmobiling on the Huron-Manistee National Forest, *MUCC would like to take this time to applaud the outdoor community for stepping up to the challenge of defending their access to public lands!*
More than 9,100 comments were received by the U.S. Forest Service. While about 2,000 of these were form letters, that still leaves more than 7,000 unique comments from people who care about this National  Forest. 
The U.S. Forest Service is now undertaking the massive task of characterizing these comments; they estimate there are at least 100 unique issues that have been brought forward that they will have to respond to in the draft Environmental Impact Statement (EIS). As of last week, they are working on developing formal management alternatives to address these issues, which will include the &#8220;no action&#8221; alternative that MUCC has promoted and the &#8220;court ordered&#8221; proposal which would ban firearm hunting and snowmobiling. Also among the alternatives offered in the draft EIS will be those that include some range of compromise in between, such as re-routing trails or seasonal restrictions . These alternatives will also have to recognize the challenges of enforcing any of these rules on 70,000 acres of public land. 
The draft EIS is currently expected by the end of September, which will provide another 60-day window of public input on the alternatives brought forward. In early 2012, the final EIS will go to the court to analyze whether this process and their results met the U.S. Forest Service&#8217;s obligations under the court ruling. 

It is important to note that no change in access to these lands or their current allowable uses will be put into place until this process has been completed.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Sportsmen Win Major Courtroom Battle Over Hunting on Public Lands
(Columbus, OH)  The lengthy battle over hunting access on dozens of units of the 100 million-acre National Wildlife Refuge system has endedand hunters can declare VICTORY! In April 2011, federal Judge James S. Gwin ruled for sportsmen across America by granting summary judgment in favor of the U.S. Sportsmens Alliance Foundation, the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, and other defendants while denying a lawsuit aimed at closing hunting on National Wildlife Refuge System parcels. After this ruling, an appeal process was opened, and the appeal clock began ticking. On Monday, that appeal period came to an end with the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) failing to file any appeal.
This long sought win is a great victory for hunters everywhere, and reinforces the process of keeping national wildlife refuges open for hunting, by hunters, said Bill Horn, the US Sportsmens Alliance director of federal affairs. 
This long-running case began in 2003, when the Fund for Animals, which later merged with the HSUS, filed a lawsuit to stop hunting on 39 refuges. The U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance Foundation (USSAF), along with other organizations, intervened on behalf of sportsmen. Anti-hunting groups later expanded the lawsuit to nearly 60 refuges. USSAF defended this case for eight years, through many rounds of hard-fought and costly briefing, providing stability in the defense as the U.S. attorneys assigned to the case changed frequently over that time. 
Judge Gwins April 2011 ruling stopped HSUS' attempt at using the National Environmental Policy Act to close hunting on these refuges. In making the decision, the judge noted that Plaintiffs, however, are not entitled to an inviolate sanctuary for their preferred uses  Congress has determined that, to the extent possible, hunters, fishers, observers, photographers, and educators must share the refuge.
The 1997 Refuge Improvement Act, championed by the USSA, made hunting, fishing and other wildlife oriented activities priority uses on refuge units. The Act also mandated hunting and fishing activities be "facilitated". Now, 14 years after passage of the Act, Judge Gwins ruling firmly rejects Plaintiffs attempt to end run the Act. 
"The majority of national wildlife refuges were created to be open to hunting, and now hunters everywhere can continue to legally pursue their interests on these great public lands," said Walter Bud Pidgeon, USSA president and CEO. "With the end of this prolonged battle, this solidly reaffirms that hunting is a priority use of refuge land wherever and whenever compatible with wildlife management."
The U.S. Sportsmens Legal Defense Fund (SLDF), the legal arm of the U.S. Sportsmens Alliance Foundation, has worked since the beginning of this case to defend the rights of hunters and has collaborated with other groups including Safari Club International (SCI). Together, the SLDF and SCI are co-counsels and also represent Ducks Unlimited, the National Rifle Association, Izaak Walton League, Delta Waterfowl Foundation, and California Waterfowl Association.
National Wildlife Refuges provide vast opportunities for hunters seeking waterfowl, big game, furbearers, and much more. Refuge hunting provides countless hours of public recreation while also helping maintaining optimal wildlife populations. 
The National Wildlife Refuge System Administration Act of 1966 empowered the Fish and Wildlife Service to open refuges to hunting when compatible with the purposes for which the refuges were established. Today, hunters can continue to enjoy these benefits thanks to this important win.

About USSA and USSAF: The U.S. Sportsmens Alliance and the U.S. Sportsmens Alliance Foundation watchdog efforts protect the rights of hunters, anglers and trappers in the courts, legislatures, at the ballot, in Congress, and through many public education programs. The USSA has more than 110,000 Sentry members that regularly receive information about conservation issues, and then actively work to promote and protect scientific conservation through calls and contacts. For more information about the U.S. Sportsmens Alliance, U.S. Sportsmens Alliance Foundation and the Sentry program, call (614) 888-4868 or visit: www.ussportsmen.org.-30--


----------



## Abolt (Mar 11, 2011)

How many animals could have been saved, or spayed and neutered with the money wasted on this BS. Prolly could of saved every one of the dogs in those Sarah Mclachlan commercials. Aggravating.:rant:


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info Frank! For the record, I think this is a separate issue from the Huron/Manistee debate, but good news nonetheless.

Abolt -- if you haven't already, visit HumaneWatch.org. They're spreading the truth about HSUS. You can download posters, buy bumper stickers, etc.


----------



## Abolt (Mar 11, 2011)

k9wernet said:


> Thanks for the info Frank! For the record, I think this is a separate issue from the Huron/Manistee debate, but good news nonetheless.
> 
> Abolt -- if you haven't already, visit HumaneWatch.org. They're spreading the truth about HSUS. You can download posters, buy bumper stickers, etc.


Very cool site. Thanks for the info. I will be sharing this with this my friends and family for sure.


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

has anyone ever noticed that hunters and outdoorsman groups are always on the defensive and "old growth" type groups are always on offensive?

i hunt the pigeon river country and hate to leave it. but a group mainly made up of sierra club members meets with the dnr director of that forest. and judging by the tiny amount of habitat/aspen cut; the dnr is listening to them.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

dogwhistle said:


> has anyone ever noticed that hunters and outdoorsman groups are always on the defensive and "old growth" type groups are always on offensive?
> 
> i hunt the pigeon river country and hate to leave it. but a group mainly made up of sierra club members meets with the dnr director of that forest. and judging by the tiny amount of habitat/aspen cut; the dnr is listening to them.


So what is stopping you from organizing a group of hunters to meet with the dnr director of that forest?


----------

